# Ebay plants- Any idea?



## aquam4n (May 10, 2011)

hi there,
first time ive bought plants online but i have no idea what the called....any ideas?

uploaded picts as individuals and in tank

once i know the names, i want to look up how to look after them properly


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

#1 is an Egeria species, probably E. densa, also known as Anacharis.

#2 is mondo grass, Ophiopogon sp., and not a true aquatic.

#3 is also not a true aquatic, can't remember the name offhand.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think that #3 is some kind of palm seedling. It definitely is not going to grow smbmersed.


----------

